# commandments whose rationales transcend the ken of human intellect



## airelibre

My question involves a translation of the phrase "commandments whose rationales transcend the ken of human intellect".

I'm wondering whether the sentence sounds better with rationale(s) in plural or not (please also correct/improve my translation if you wish).

מצוות שהנמקתן מתעלה את ידיעת האינטלקט האנושי

מצוות שהנמקותיהן מתעלות את ידיעת האינטלקט האנושי


----------



## Stifled

Hi,

מצוות שהנמקתן מתעלה את ידיעת האינטלקט האנושי = מצוות שהנמקתן מתעלה *על (יכולת התפישה/ההבנה של) *האינטלקט האנושי

מצוות שהנמקותיהן מתעלות את ידיעת האינטלקט האנושי = מצוות שהנמקותיהן מתעלות *על (יכולת התפישה/ההבנה של) *האינטלקט האנושי

In bold are my corrections; In bracket it's a supplement that you can accept or omit. 

There is a certain difference in meaning between the two: 

The first claims that the act of rationalize these 'מצוות' is beyond human capacity. The second claims that human can't fathom the reasons for the 'מצוות'.


----------



## origumi

מצוות אשר הגיונן הוא מעבר ליכולת ההבנה האנושית


----------



## Stifled

The word 'הגיונן' doesn't fin in well. I would translate: 

מצוות שמהותן נשגבת מבינה אנושית - for the most articulate form I can think of. Or:

מצוות שאינן נתפשות על-ידי חשיבה אנושית - if you're looking to convey your message in speech.


----------



## airelibre

I like all these translations. I see you've used תפישה and נתפשות. Is this the more common form or is the form with samekh instead of sin used equally?


----------



## origumi

Stifled said:


> The word 'הגיונן' doesn't fin in well.


???

See quotations from some good sources:

תאולוגיה עוסקת בשיטות של הדתות בדרך כלל מתוך _הגיונן_ הפנימי
אותן התופעות שאת _הגיונן_ אין אנו מבינים
ברור למדי שהאמונות האלו סותרות זו את זו מבחינת _הגיונן_ הפנימי
האם לאור _הגיונן_ וחיוניותן של מצוות בני נח לקיום החברה היה צורך "לצוות" את המצוות האלה
מסע אל מאמרי הליבה במשנת הרב קוק מבקש הפעם להוליך אל _הגיונן_ הפנימי של המצוות


----------



## Stifled

It's hard to find a decisive answer (I tried). The choice I made here was a matter of taste, and it was based on the sentence context. 

When you grasp the edge of a blanket - samekh is more common and that would be my first choice. 

When you grasp an idea - you can still use samekh and it's perfectly fine, but you can also use shin, which is a bit more subtle (*to my opinion*)
and it helps differentiate between the two. It might has something to do with the archaic language. I think samekh has become more popular these days.


----------



## Stifled

So sorry, I should have said it didn't fit in right to my taste or something. I didn't mean that it was incorrect. But I stand beyond my words - It looks bad. (to me)
No hard feelings I hope.


----------

